# Team GB Struggling?



## FairwayDodger (Jul 31, 2012)

Maybe too early to push the panic button but a distinct lack of medals (and no golds) for team GB so far. At the moment we seem to be competing for bronze at best.

If we believe what we're hearing the athletics team won't win much. The cyclists should do well but surely couldn't hope to match their dominance from Beijing.

Meantime, starved of success, the media are fawning over swimmers who finish fifth and have latched onto the young Lithuanian girl as if she was one of our own.

Cheer me up, forum, where are the golds for Team GB going to come from?


----------



## Durango (Jul 31, 2012)

Hopefully they will introduce darts and binge drinking into future Olympics, we would be unstoppable.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 31, 2012)

A few from rowing / yachting may be, certainly a few from the velodrome, and some of our track and field look ok.

Not going to be a bumper haul though. Partly because as a nation we don't invest enough in sport.

Apparently there are more Olympic sized swimming pools in Paris than there are in the whole UK!

On the other hand, would we rather have a health service, or a few pampered athletes who we only really give a monkeys about once every 4 years?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 31, 2012)

Durango said:



			Hopefully they will introduce darts and binge drinking into future Olympics, we would be unstoppable.
		
Click to expand...

Ah but, for me, the pinnacle of binge drinking will always be Thursday nights with my mate Dave. So shouldn't be in the Olympics.....


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 31, 2012)

Eventing/Equestrian and sailing is what I have hopes for, maybe one in the diving...

I think we had such a great time in China that it will be hard to match all round, hope I am wrong though.


----------



## Lump (Jul 31, 2012)

Bronze medals are not bad. We are not a huge nation (Compared to the likes of America, China, Japan, russia etc) we have a great depth of trainers but not talent to develop. If you rule out the freaks that are just beyond any level of normality we are challenging the rest of the world.

4 days in and I think we are doing well. I'm really looking forward to the cycling. We should get a good haul from that again. Our teams are the best in the world without doubt.


----------



## BTatHome (Jul 31, 2012)

I would be happier to hear that the games were a success, and that we have a chance of holding other major comps to be honest.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 31, 2012)

BTatHome said:



			I would be happier to hear that the games were a success, and that we have a chance of holding other major comps to be honest.
		
Click to expand...


I think from what we have seen so far they are going to be a success. Seats that have not been will be filled and everything looks very professional.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 31, 2012)

I supose it depends on what is classed as success , medals or a great run games ..  i dont think the seat thing is the fault of the organisers , all the seats have been sold or allocated & people are not turning up . other olympic associations are not returning unused allocations , so the seats stay empty , 

I must admit im enjoying the games , on a small downer , you seem to get high lights on bbc1 of what they have shown on bbc3 and vicea versa , instead of covering other stuff they havent shown live ,like stuff off the red button , so near the end of the day it gets a bit repetitive .. 
for an outsiders point of view well done so far London 2012.. 

P.S bound to struggle for medals when a 16yr old chineese girl can swin the last leg of her medly race  faster than the american men can swim it in a flat race ha .. dodgy as eck that


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 31, 2012)

we will finish about 10th in the medal table and get less than ATLANTA games,we can decide if we wish to gain more medals by making kids dope or any physical activity at school and cherry picking the best to go on and represent the country,i bet the chines kids don't go into school with a note saying" sorry little wong cant do games to-day as he has got a sniffle" or "sir i have forgotten my kit",this country should forget the attitude that the taking part is everything utter TOSH they only say this to stop the fat kids getting a downer,they never say that about academic subjects,it doesn't matter if the sums are wrong it was having a go that counted,stop making excuses for certain kids and make them sweat a bit doing sports.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 31, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			we will finish about 10th in the medal table and get less than ATLANTA games,we can decide if we wish to gain more medals by making kids dope or any physical activity at school and cherry picking the best to go on and represent the country,i bet the chines kids don't go into school with a note saying" sorry little wong cant do games to-day as he has got a sniffle" or "sir i have forgotten my kit",this country should forget the attitude that the taking part is everything utter TOSH they only say this to stop the fat kids getting a downer,they never say that about academic subjects,it doesn't matter if the sums are wrong it was having a go that counted,stop making excuses for certain kids and make them sweat a bit doing sports.
		
Click to expand...

note DOPE should read DO PE.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 31, 2012)

It seems Bronze is now being treated as a 'Great Success' which says everything about Great Britain.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 31, 2012)

Too many kids on the xbox and nintendos. I help coach kids gymnastics and surprised at how many overweight kids at 6 and 7. The parents should be done for cruelty.


----------



## drawboy (Jul 31, 2012)

There is a great big world out there lads, lots of countries with better facilities, more athletes and crucially better weather. To get a medal of any colour in the Olympics when competing against the ultimate athletes the world has to offer is a massive achievement. Put it into perspective. Stop beating the team up and get behind them and celebrate the achievements we have made. C'mon Team GB.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 31, 2012)

drawboy said:



			There is a great big world out there lads, lots of countries with better facilities, more athletes and crucially better weather. To get a medal of any colour in the Olympics when competing against the ultimate athletes the world has to offer is a massive achievement. Put it into perspective. Stop beating the team up and get behind them and celebrate the achievements we have made. C'mon Team GB.
		
Click to expand...

I'm always behind them drawboy, just offering a reason as to why w're struggling.We are a small nation and used to have worldbeaters in abundance.Computer games are in most households by the sound of it. the poorer countries probaby don't and most sports are quite cheap to do, so they probaly have keener youngsters in sporting matters.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 31, 2012)

USA - huge population and an astounding schools/college sports system

China - huge population and kids nurtured from a very young age given top coaching no doubt provided by the state

Germany - Large population and amazing facilities at local level let alone national

Any medal we achieve is usually through sacrifice from parents and done using usually inferior facilities to other countries

we dont do too bad considering :thup:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 31, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			USA - huge population and an astounding schools/college sports system

China - huge population and kids nurtured from a very young age given top coaching no doubt provided by the state

Germany - Large population and amazing facilities at local level let alone national

Any medal we achieve is usually through sacrifice from parents and done using usually inferior facilities to other countries

we dont do too bad considering :thup:
		
Click to expand...

i've lived in USA and Germany and you're spot on. Kids getting taught as young as two is also a massive help.


----------



## Neddy (Jul 31, 2012)

Apart from Cavendish have we missed out on any golds that were kind of expected yet? 

Don't think so.

Strongest chances of golds are all still to come. 

For a small country we do very well. The " DISASTER! it's been 3 days and we don't have a gold yet" attitude is ridiculous.

It took a whole week to get one GB gold in Beijing and we ended up with 19.


----------



## 19thagain (Jul 31, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			P.S bound to struggle for medals when a 16yr old chineese girl can swin the last leg of her medly race  faster than the american men can swim it in a flat race ha .. dodgy as eck that
		
Click to expand...

You sound like a huffy american coach ... !!!!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 31, 2012)

hasn't she been cleared anyway. Sour grapes no doubts from the USA, granted she swam unbelievably fast but with the current anti-doping there really is no point as there is so much testing there is nowhere to hide!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			USA - huge population and an astounding schools/college sports system

China - huge population and kids nurtured from a very young age given top coaching no doubt provided by the state

Germany - Large population and amazing facilities at local level let alone national

Any medal we achieve is usually through sacrifice from parents and done using usually inferior facilities to other countries

we dont do too bad considering :thup:
		
Click to expand...




wrighty1874 said:



			i've lived in USA and Germany and you're spot on. Kids getting taught as young as two is also a massive help.
		
Click to expand...

Went to Germany on a few school trips and their local school gym was better equippd than most sports centres over here

I thnk we'll come into it and once we get one, it'll cascade but we won't match four years ago.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 31, 2012)

Let's get behind the GB ladies football team. Leading the masters 1-0 and less than half an hour to go,COME ON!!!!!!!
Into the last 15, COME ON GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 31, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			note DOPE should read DO PE.
		
Click to expand...

+ 1 from a PE teacher!


----------



## richart (Jul 31, 2012)

Mens 200 Beastroke looks good, fastest and third fastest into the final. 

Would be great if they could both get a medal, especially as Andrew Willis is a local lad, and we know his dad, head coach at Bracknell.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 31, 2012)

Well done girls, beat the girls from Brazil!!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 31, 2012)

Neddy said:



			It took a whole week to get one GB gold in Beijing and we ended up with 19.
		
Click to expand...

Neddy, that is EXACTLY the kind of comment I was hoping for to cheer me up. Didn't remember that from Beijing.

There are definitely golds to come and great result for the football girls.

Come on Wiggo tomorrow!!


----------



## SwingSlow (Aug 1, 2012)

Bronze makes you number 3 in the world - compare to golf world rankings - don't see Rory as a "failure".


----------



## JustOne (Aug 1, 2012)

SwingSlow said:



			Bronze makes you number 3 in the world
		
Click to expand...

Bronze makes you No3 of those that *were able to participate*. There's probably 1,000 Americans and Russians who are better but they only sent their top 2.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2012)

My word there are a lot of doom and gloom merchants on here. In Beijing we had a smaller team. Why? Because it costs a fortune to take people to a Games. As we are at home we've pretty much entered everything, meaning lots of people getting experience but not necessarily medal prospects. Knocking someone for coming fifth when on paper they were the tenth fastest in the event is insane. 

I think some of you need to read up in the spirit of the Olympics. It's not about the winning it's about performing to your best, within the rules of the sport and respecting your opponents. Yes the medal table is there and everyone loves to celebrate a Gold, but I'm just as impressed by those who perform above expectation. If Adam Gemili makes the final of the 100m it will be a phenomenal effort.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 1, 2012)

Im loving the olympics so far,the medal haul is a little lower than expected so far,but im sure we will get some glory starting with Wiggo today.
Great performances from the mens gymnastic team and the equestrian yesterday.
Shame about Daley and Waterfield just one bad dive.
Love the swimming,come on the breast strokers.
Rowing looks good,football looks good.
Happy days!!! enjoy


----------



## richart (Aug 1, 2012)

I am going up to watch the cycling time trials today. Hopefully Wiggins and the rest of the GB men and women, will get medals.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2012)

richart said:



			I am going up to watch the cycling time trials today. Hopefully Wiggins and the rest of the GB men and women, will get medals.
		
Click to expand...

Wow that will be great. More than one gold *will* be won by Team GB today with rowing, cycling and maybe even swimming :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 1, 2012)

Tiger said:



			I think some of you need to read up in the spirit of the Olympics. It's not about the winning it's about performing to your best, within the rules of the sport and respecting your opponents. .
		
Click to expand...

Do you realy honestly think that ethos still exists .. fair play if you do ..


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 1, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Im not saying she cheated but you must admit its a bit strange ..
		
Click to expand...

Nope. It's lies, damned lies and statistics.

There was a piece in, I think, the Guardian about this. It's not how fast she was to do a faster time than Ryan Lochty; it's how *slow* he was.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 1, 2012)

There we go - first gold!!

:whoo:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 1, 2012)

Get in there, first gold to the girls in rowing. first ever for girls in rowing ever. Brilliant.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2012)

We're off and running. Now for the 8 and the time trials. GO TEAM GB!


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 1, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			Get in there, first gold to the girls in rowing. first ever for girls in rowing ever. Brilliant.
		
Click to expand...


GREAT STUFF!!! now we are off the mark!!


----------



## louise_a (Aug 1, 2012)

Stunning performance, lead from practically the start to the finish.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 1, 2012)

Crushing victory for 'Wiggo'....

Excellent result also from Froome...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 1, 2012)

Wooooo - Wiggo!!! Fabby - Froome!!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 1, 2012)

Scotland and England working in perfect harmony for the first gold medal for GB & NI, fantastic effort.


----------



## richart (Aug 1, 2012)

Just got back from Road time trials. Great to see Wiggins win, even if I only saw him for a few seconds ! Atmosphere was electric when a British cyclist went past. The team cars that follower the riders are a bit scary. One hit a barrier that we had been standing behind a few minutes earlier.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 1, 2012)

The performances by Wiggo and Froome were nothing short of awesome. How the hell they do that mere weeks after the gruelling marathon of the TdF is beyond me. Utterly incredible.

Gotta feel for Cav though. He could be the only rider to go home medal-less for a second straight games


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 1, 2012)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Wooooo - Wiggo!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if you can still get a bet on sports personality of the year.....? Doubt it somehow!

:clap:


----------



## 6inchcup (Aug 2, 2012)

funny how the medals seem to be won by full time professional sports persons or state funded,were are the amateurs or am i living in the past!!!!!!and if we have spent billions funding these sports and paying for couches and wages for contestants is it not right we should expect medals??


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 2, 2012)

Just saw Jenny Gibbons beat the french world champion in the 78kg judo with an Ippon,awsome atmospere.


----------



## A1ex (Aug 2, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			funny how the medals seem to be won by full time professional sports persons or state funded,were are the amateurs or am i living in the past!!!!!!and if we have spent billions funding these sports and paying for couches and wages for contestants is it not right we should expect medals??
		
Click to expand...

I very much doubt we've spent billions funding these sports.

For example the average rower gets paid very little while they're training. I'm friends with some former medalists. They put their careers on hold to dedicate 4-8 years of training to get by. As soon as they retired from rowing they're earning 100k plus from decent careers outside of sport. Rowing has actually cost them hundreds of thousands over the years. They did it all for Olympic glory.

Obviously different sports have different backgrounds and some are mega stars who probably don't view Olympics as the be all and end all. These guys fund their own training anyway so wouldn't have cost their countries anything.

And if we have spent billions on training and support, is it really a waste? This country needs inspiring from a sports perspective. If these games inspire people to get off their sofa's and take part in sports then it will save the country many billions in the decades to come from health gains.


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2012)

Gold rush

double trap shooting and the canoe slalom, with a judo final soon on


----------



## Achilles (Aug 2, 2012)

Just watched Peter Wilson - cracking shooting given the pressure. I had to hold in my cheer watching it at my desk!!


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 2, 2012)

There will be a few medals tomorrow cos I am going to the Olympic Stadium!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Aug 2, 2012)

arnieboy said:



			There will be a few medals tomorrow cos I am going to the Olympic Stadium!
		
Click to expand...

I'm going there tomorrow too!! Can't wait.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 2, 2012)

Going really well in the velodrome. WR going regular, and GB getting a lot of them.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 2, 2012)

Unbelievable error by team GB in the sprint pairs.
Also the chinese being rel
agated to the silver,just an unbelievable decision,there couldnt have been a millimetre in it.
Peoples lives are being wrecked,four years training just for some muppet on a power trip to inforce a crazy rule.
As if it made a diference


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Aug 3, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Unbelievable error by team GB in the sprint pairs.
Also the chinese being rel
agated to the silver,just an unbelievable decision,there couldnt have been a millimetre in it.
Peoples lives are being wrecked,four years training just for some muppet on a power trip to inforce a crazy rule.
As if it made a diference
		
Click to expand...

And no chance to appeal either


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Aug 3, 2012)

It may be a crazy rule, but it is just that........................................a rule! If they are broken then the appropriate action has to be taken.

It's very unfortunate for the competitors, but everyone competes to the same rules, so is fair on all.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Aug 3, 2012)

daveyc2k2 said:



			It may be a crazy rule, but it is just that........................................a rule! If they are broken then the appropriate action has to be taken.

It's very unfortunate for the competitors, but everyone competes to the same rules, so is fair on all.
		
Click to expand...

Also, it happened several times at the World Cup event in London in February, I think 3 teams were relegated because of it and the teams were told that during the olympics officials would be very strict on this rule so no excuses really.


----------



## rickg (Aug 3, 2012)

At the womens volleyball today....going to watch the GB ladies vs Dom republic and Turkey vs Korea...... got a picture of my girl with the olympic flame............







Go team GB!!!!!:thup:


----------



## sfby (Aug 3, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Peoples lives are being wrecked,four years training just for some muppet on a power trip to inforce a crazy rule.
As if it made a diference
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe that comment came from a golfer....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 3, 2012)

Definitely not struggling now. :clap:

I'm quite enjoying the Olympics despite being quite underwhelmed during the build up.


----------



## Neddy (Aug 3, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Definitely not struggling now. :clap:

I'm quite enjoying the Olympics despite being quite underwhelmed during the build up.
		
Click to expand...

Told you to have faith  Actually think matching Beijung is now a possibility. Adlington, Ainslie, & Ennis all real gold possibilities over the next 24 hours.

I'm like you, I wasn't really exicted in the build up but now I am loving it!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 3, 2012)

Brilliant - how could we doubt our guys and gals - I suppose we are too used to being 'good losers' - we may still lose - but we win a hell of a lot these days.  C'mon GB - c'mon Andy - one set up - you can take Djokovic.


----------



## Iaing (Aug 3, 2012)

Well done Andy Murray. Great result and can see him beating Federer over 3 sets.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 3, 2012)

Iaing said:



			Well done Andy Murray. Great result and can see him beating Federer over 3 sets.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly the final is over 5 sets....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 3, 2012)

Good stuff from Andy Murray and Jess Ennis - pity Rebecca Adlington only managed bronze - but hey - 3rd best in world today when you were #1 four years ago is still pretty good going.


----------



## Iaing (Aug 3, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Sadly the final is over 5 sets....
		
Click to expand...

Oh! Never knew that.
At least he's guaranteed silver. :mmm:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 3, 2012)

Iaing said:



			Oh! Never knew that.
At least he's guaranteed silver. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I reckon he can beat Federer..... maybe!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 3, 2012)

The final is over 5 sets. Just seen an earlier reply,oops!!



Iaing said:



			Well done Andy Murray. Great result and can see him beating Federer over 3 sets.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Aug 3, 2012)

Good to see that Murray is either going to win a Gold for GB or a silver for Scotland


----------



## Neddy (Aug 3, 2012)

Hoping Federers marathon today will have an effect on Sunday. Murray is well capable of beating him.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 3, 2012)

rickg said:



			At the womens volleyball today....going to watch the GB ladies vs Dom republic and Turkey vs Korea...... got a picture of my girl with the olympic flame............







Go team GB!!!!!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You have a once in a life time opportunity to photograph your daughter with he Olympic flame, and you can't get it in focus?


----------



## Slime (Aug 3, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			You have a once in a life time opportunity to photograph your daughter with he Olympic flame, and you can't get it in focus?
		
Click to expand...

And the flame has gone out .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 3, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			I reckon he can beat Federer..... maybe!
		
Click to expand...

Roof open sounds like would suit Andy Murray better then Federer if conditions a bit windy (with a risk of rain)


----------



## Neddy (Aug 4, 2012)

Great day for GB again today. Already 2 golds and a silver in the rowing, Ennis looks nailed on for Gold in the heptathlon later on and Murray/Robson through to the Mixed Doubles Final.

Mo Farah later aswell. Our tiny country is 3rd in the overall medal table.

Where are the pessimists now?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 4, 2012)

Neddy said:



			Where are the pessimists now?  

Click to expand...

Sitting complaining that their half empty glass looks almost full - and maybe soon will be running over.

Brilliant stuff from the British sportsmen and women - let's have more.  And well done Andy and Ms Robson (who seems rather sweet actually)


----------



## Neddy (Aug 4, 2012)

Well done Jess Ennis!

Go Greg Rutherford!

Go Mo Farah!

Go GB!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 4, 2012)

I like the way the heptathletes all do the lap of honour. Good stuff!


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2012)

Ennis then Rutherford then Farah - what an amazing night!!!!


----------



## Dodger (Aug 4, 2012)

And to think his Grandfather made my golfing slacks eh?

Well done!


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Aug 4, 2012)

You'd have thought Bradley Wiggins could have done one too ;-)


----------



## Dodger (Aug 4, 2012)

Good to see a Tim put Pearce where he should be.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 4, 2012)

Typical, you wait all this time for an athletics gold medal and then 3 come along at once


----------



## Fish (Aug 5, 2012)

Well done to the new Crazy Gang of sport being Dani King, Joanna Rowsell & the lovely Laura Trott.  

Jess Ennis wins in style with PB's all over the place.

How daft is it that Andy Murray has to play both finals in a single day with hardly any time in-between to rest. I hope he wins gold with the cute Laura Robson.

Well done Mo, I don my hat to you matey.

Great effort by Jenkins and the lads in the rowing were dead on their feet after a magnificent race.

After watching all the pain, highs & lows of what these great athletes are doing it puts into perspective what a bunch of over-paid to$$er5 our footballers are.

More golds today for this little island of ours.


----------

